# Boat purchases...



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I keep watching all of these prov and rangers at the ramp... It seems that they spare no expense. I will admit I run a Lund tyee 1950 fully rigged to the 9's. I paid cash on day one (ouch!) but my toys are all paid with cash. Are these guys independently wealthy with a $80k rig and a $55k truck or is it all payments? I play as hard as the rest, but if I can't pay then I don't play. It looks awesome from the outside, but are these all just payments or are they real?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I am with ya I run a 2013 lund crossover 1875 and paid cash. I had thought about financing it but there was no way in hell I was going to pay the bank 12000.00 in interest. Everything I own I paid cash for.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im in a 1996 19.5 Sea Nymph with a 95 Evinrude 115 on it, been saving for a while and will be saving for a few more years before I pay cash for a newer boat. did I mention at the catfish tourneys I am amazed at the same folks with 50-60K trucks pulling a 50K boat with another 12-15 k in new electronics on them. Younger guys mostly and it seems anyone with a older boat and a 20 year old truck ( me) with over 200K miles on it is in the minority these days... at least I can outfish many of them...LOL Pretty sure these guys are maxed out on the credit...

Salmonid


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

My 88 Cajun bass boat in my profile cost me a whopping $1000.As it sits and fishes.That's really the only hard thing for me to swallow when wanting a good SI finder.It'd be TWICE what my whole rig costs.I think its geared towards those $80,000 rigs.I mean,you're financing a house payment.Another $2 grand on top is nothing spread out over 10-15 yrs!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I was at cabelas last weekend and a new ranger walleye rig was $83,000!!! The payment was $795/month... Don't get me wrong, it was an amazing rig, but that is crazy. I love my toys, but that would take the fun out of fishing. By the time you have rod holders, rods, and tackle... We need to add $4500 in gear if we want to maintain this new image... I guess I need to be thankful that someone is willing to do this in order to create the clean used boats that I buy. Kudos to the guys that can swing it. I'm not a poor boy, but you won't find my John Hancock on any of those papers.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Put enough down on the Ranger I bought this fall so my payments are affordable. Only financing for 4 yrs. Right now, and in the foreseeable future this is more then enough boat. I suspect it will be with me for long time. I wish I did not have to finance, but...you do what you have to do to get what you want. No, it did not have to be a Ranger. But, for the money...I got a deal. Least I tell myself that. Actually was going to pull the trigger on a Triton at Vance's. Hey... they didnt need my money it seems.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Different strokes for different folks. I paid $1,800 for my 12ft Sea Nymph and I'm happy as a lark.

A new rig is like new golf clubs, ya still got the same ole swing. 

Life is short, enjoy the ride no matter what it may be you fish from. Be yourself and never try to keep up with the Jones's...they are in debt up to their eyeballs.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

As old dave Ramsey said don't try to buy things to impress people because Most people don't give a ****. Then your left with the debt.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Does this mean my designer clothes, Rolex watch, bmw, Starbucks coffee, and smartphone don't do the trick?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Nope lol I am not impressed by much.would I like a ranger yes do I need one no my lund dose just fine and it's paid for.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't want to come across as a $&@? on the topic. Interest rates are rock bottom and the price of these rigs goes up every year. Dovans has the right idea... Put a chunk down and use the bank to upgrade. Inflation is at least 2%, so 4% is a great way to run. I can't stand payments, much less toy payments. My family comes first and the boat is a pure luxury. I just can't believe what these rigs cost much less how many we see. Trailer rigs save a ton on fuel and dockage, but I just can't see $68,000 for a new prov much less $83,000 for a ranger. I guess I'm out of touch, but $50,000 for an f150 ain't happening either. If I can't pay it off in 4 years I don't drive it. If I can't pay cash it doesn't live in my toy box. If I can't own it in 15years I don't live there. Not trying to be a snob, but I see a lot of payment books that the item won't outrun the term. Just an observation I have and I wondered if I was the only one who sees it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was talking with the salesman about those 80,000.00 rigs and he told me that people who buy them tend not to finance them. I've had two other boats before, and based on owning those other boats I knew what I wanted for my third. I would say final, but, fishin tastes change so who knows. I will say I did not want to pay what I did. I looked at many boats in the last year, and what I wanted, what I expected, wasnt happening at what I could pay with what I had on hand. I think without question, if I have grandkids, this boat will serve them well.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Great topic! I'll admit my boat and truck are fairly nice, not extravagant, more than enough to fit my needs and some wants. I'm a big fan of doing a lot of research and shopping around for great deals to get the most bang for my buck... and never pay retail or listed/asking prices. Boat for example, it's a 2004 Ranger, but bought it used. Very well equipped, great condition for the age and negotiated a fair price. With a small down payment and super-low interest rates, monthly payments are about $225. The low interest rate made it a no brainer to finance most of it vs. a huge down payment... better off investing the cash and/or pay off higher interest debt. Truck for example, it's a 2015 Silverado Z71 x-cab. Instead of buying, leased. With mfgr. incentives, bonus cash and GM Card earnings (no cash out of pocket), monthly payments are about $300. Couldn't pass up that kind of deal vs. buying another used truck and shelling out additional money on a regular basis for repairs. Total monthly for boat, truck and insurances, about $575. I know some folks like to spend their money on generous amounts of cigs, beer, bar tabs and strippers, which may be all fun and good, but for me, I'd rather have the toys. To each, his own.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Boat I paid for with cash. Of course my boat is a 1994 Tracker w/40 hp Merc. For the most part there just aren't many lakes in SW Ohio that make me want more boat.
On vehicles if I have to finance it for more than 36 months I don't buy it but lately I've just been paying cash for them too.


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

My boat was bought new in 2001. I financed it but paid it off in 3 years (added extra each payment).
It's been paid off since 2004. I add things occasionally, or upgrade electronics but, she's been paid off a long time!
My truck is a 2009 (bought new) with 0% financing for 5 years. It's been paid off for 2 years now.
At my age, both are going to be my last of each (barring any unforeseen incidents)! No need to get new and pay what they want now for even a modest boat or truck.
Retirement is better with paid off toys!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

firedog978 said:


> My boat was bought new in 2001. I financed it but paid it off in 3 years (added extra each payment).
> It's been paid off since 2004. I add things occasionally, or upgrade electronics but, she's been paid off a long time!
> My truck is a 2009 (bought new) with 0% financing for 5 years. It's been paid off for 2 years now.
> At my age, both are going to be my last of each (barring any unforeseen incidents)! No need to get new and pay what they want now for even a modest boat or truck.
> Retirement is better with paid off toys!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I drive a 2005 ford a 1993 lund, and I learned years back ,FISH DON,T CARE. what boat your in, most those fancy rigs are on time ,


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

My X-wife cost me way more than my Ranger.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan said:


> My X-wife cost me way more than my Ranger.


Mine actually cost me mine (and plenty more)with one payment left. She had no interest in the boat but for shear spite demanded it be sold and the money split. I even offered to pay her half of the appraised value but she refused. 
Judge saw things her way and made me sell it. She was in it two times in 4yrs. 

I had a couple other glass boats since then and got out of fishing/boating all together for several years. Got back into it cause the G-son wanted to. Today it's a 2004 Silverado Duramax with a 1997 Starcraft Pikemaster tiller model with either a 25 or 8hp tiller that I paid cash for both. I surely don't get to my fishing holes near as fast but catch just as many fish when I finally get there.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I always thought that this stuff was for a person to keep to ones self, no ones business but their own.
I am happy for those who can pay cash but not every one can. does it make some one a better fisherman??

I think not. tagalong


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

tagalong09 said:


> I always thought that this stuff was for a person to keep to ones self, no ones business but their own.
> I am happy for those who can pay cash but not every one can. does it make some one a better fisherman??
> 
> I think not. tagalong


Might be someone just wants to know if its ok to borrow money to buy and they need to know its ok to do so. If your gonna borrow, keep it simple and make sure it is affordable. Thatz what I am getting out of this thread.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: tag... Sorry to offend. I guess it amazes me today as a landlord how many people are late on rent, utilities about to get shut off, but a new Harley, a pair of jet skis, and a leased suv in the driveway. My pops raised me the hard way. Pay cash or go without. The bank and Vegas always win or they wouldn't be there. I just see all the bling at the ramp, makes me wonder if it is a facade or legit. Not saying that you can't borrow money, but the cabelas deal was damn near no money down predatory lending crap. My Lund is not for sale and you will see my happy smiling face running it for years to come.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

the boat that I fish own is paid for but that isn't your business. the two rangers that I fish out with friends is not my business if they are paid for or not.
both guys are hard working people. this just sounds like a lot of look at me and has nothing to do with catching fish.
tagalong


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

tagalong09 said:


> the boat that I fish own is paid for but that isn't your business. the two rangers that I fish out with friends is not my business if they are paid for or not.
> both guys are hard working people. this just sounds like a lot of look at me and has nothing to do with catching fish.
> tagalong


Sorry if you have taken some of these posts offensive as well tagalong09. But your replies begs the question...did you read this thread from the beginning? Did you vote on the survey?
My interpretation of what Capt. J-Rod was trying to get at in this thread (he'll correct me if I'm wrong) is the crazy price of new boats and trucks these days and how many are willing to pay these prices whether they have the means or not. The thread was not intended to, nor has nothing to do with 'catching fish'.
While you may seem to feel many of these posts resemble posts of those that are bragging as to whether they financed their rigs or paid cash for them, considering the topic of this thread , I've not seen that. Referring to my post...it's hard to brag on an 11yr old truck and an 18yr. old tiller steer puddle jumper. That was surely not my intentions and my apology if you took it that way.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I have what I can afford. A 2014 f-150 STX with not many options and a Ranger RT178. While I was at the dealer picking up my new boat a young guy pulls up in a brand new fully loaded F-250 Platinum (I think that was the model) and I thought, "Wow, guy looks like he's barely 20 and that's one hell of a rig". So while the salesman was going over a couple of features on the boat my wife looks over at a new ranger and says, "I like that sparkly one, how much is that?" Salesman said $80,000 as it sat. Sure enough, they open the overhead door and the young guy backs up to it, hooks it up, and away he goes. Salesman then told me he paid cash.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There is NO WAY IN HE$$ I'll ever pay 80k for a puddle jumper, I have all the toys 4 of us will ever need and sure like the look of them but really? Go in and spend on a piece that deflates so rapidly. 60K for a 16 ft Lund! common, my house didn't cost that much. I'm not handing out my hard earned cash on over priced toys that are worthless in 5 years.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> There is NO WAY IN HE$$ I'll ever pay 80k for a puddle jumper, I have all the toys 4 of us will ever need and sure like the look of them but really? Go in and spend on a piece that deflates so rapidly. 60K for a 16 ft Lund! common, my house didn't cost that much. I'm not handing out my hard earned cash on over priced toys that are worthless in 5 years.


Though I agree with ya Pops. There are just too many great used boats out there at half (or less)the price. Many cant see the price of a new Harley either or paying 8-10 grand for a new ATV. A few friends of mine are into building street rods. Forty to sixty grand is not uncommon in total investment once they are finishe with a car. A couple more buddies are into drag racing and truck pulling. The $'s they invest is insane. I just say to each their own.

I just can't see spending that much on a boat to use around these parts. Now if I lived in Fla. or a place where I could use it year round, maybe.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I just waited for the right deals! Bought my Ranger 620 when it was a year and a half old! Was a bank repo with 39hrs on it, saved $25k off new!!!! Bought year old Tundra, saved $12k off new! Paid both off already but made some personal sacrifices ! Quit hitting the bars, all my old bass tackle is still old !!! All my new walleye equip has been purchased second hand, worked extra side jobs etc....Made sure my family was taken care of first before deciding on these purchases! It can be done reasonably if you shop and do your homework !


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

First off if you cannot pay cash for it you cannot "afford" it. Sure you can get a loan and make payments but you cannot afford it! Now there are people who do not understand or don't care about that analogy. Those people will forever be broke. When I say broke they will live paycheck to paycheck maybe even have a few extra bucks and think they are doing good when in reality they are 6 months to 1 year from losing everything they have. Or worse they are very far from a comfortable/worry free retirement. I own an expensive boat myself and I am currently shopping an even more expensive boat. I will not go into debt to buy it. Simply because I have pre managed my money and I have invested and made enough to buy my rig with "surplus" money. It is not money that my family will someday possibly need. It is money that has been made by making smart financial decisions and investments. So I can truly pay "cash" for a boat that is nothing more than a liability. My pre managed money also makes me enough additional income to pay expenses for my liability (boat). 

As for paying cash for a 80k rig..... If someone has enough "cash" to purchase an 80k rig that would put them in the top 3% of the scale financially. based on the amount of rigs out there..... almost everyone in the top 3% owns an expensive rig. Therefore that tells me most of these rigs are financed. Now remember the guy who refinanced his home and maybe threw a few more bucks at it and financed the rest hopefully knows it was NOT smart financially so he probably does not really wanna talk about it openly. On the other hand the guy who paid "cash" is proud "and he should be" so he can talk openly about it not meaning boast but talk about it.

For example Robert Koyaski mentions how he wanted to buy a Porsche. Sure he could of got a loan and paid 800 a month for a Porsche but that would have been a bad financial decision. So he went to work making and saving money. The key is he saved money. When he had 80k for example to buy his Porsche he did not go pay 80k "cash" for his Porsche. He invested the saved 80k and that investment yields enough return to make the payment on the Porsche. So now he has an investment worth 80k and growing (probably real estate) meanwhile that investment makes the payment on his dream car! I took this strategy one step further. Since I do not like loans I made my 80k investment and saved the yields until I had enough to pay cash for the boat, this way I did not pay any interest and do not have to worry about a bank. It took me longer to get my boat than it took him to get his Porsche but we each have them and some would say for nothing. Mine cost me a lot of work, management, discipline, and self control.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Paid cash for my 2000 lowe 165fm. Took part of it out as a loan from my 401k and hoped it would be my last boat. My truck is a 1998 3 door silvado 4x4 and paid off in 2 years. When I priced new trucks in 2002,sticker prices for quad cabs 4x4's were in the $40,0000+ range. Just now reached 105,000 miles on her. 10 or so mpg locally and 13.2 mpg pulling my quad to southern ohio last week so she'll have to due for a while.Truck's rusting and the boat's fading but they still match with the color of red.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Saugmon, You did not pay "cash" for your boat. You borrowed money to pay for it. A loan against a 401k will cost you big $$$ whether it be in interest, future retirement earnings. paying "cash" for an item means that you have the money, it does not cost you money to obtain that money.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

offshore24 said:


> First off if you cannot pay cash for it you cannot "afford" it. Sure you can get a loan and make payments but you cannot afford it! Now there are people who do not understand or don't care about that analogy. Those people will forever be broke. When I say broke they will live paycheck to paycheck maybe even have a few extra bucks and think they are doing good when in reality they are 6 months to 1 year from losing everything they have. Or worse they are very far from a comfortable/worry free retirement. I own an expensive boat myself and I am currently shopping an even more expensive boat. I will not go into debt to buy it. Simply because I have pre managed my money and I have invested and made enough to buy my rig with "surplus" money. It is not money that my family will someday possibly need. It is money that has been made by making smart financial decisions and investments. So I can truly pay "cash" for a boat that is nothing more than a liability. My pre managed money also makes me enough additional income to pay expenses for my liability (boat).
> 
> As for paying cash for a 80k rig..... If someone has enough "cash" to purchase an 80k rig that would put them in the top 3% of the scale financially. based on the amount of rigs out there..... almost everyone in the top 3% owns an expensive rig. Therefore that tells me most of these rigs are financed. Now remember the guy who refinanced his home and maybe threw a few more bucks at it and financed the rest hopefully knows it was NOT smart financially so he probably does not really wanna talk about it openly. On the other hand the guy who paid "cash" is proud "and he should be" so he can talk openly about it not meaning boast but talk about it.
> 
> For example Robert Koyaski mentions how he wanted to buy a Porsche. Sure he could of got a loan and paid 800 a month for a Porsche but that would have been a bad financial decision. So he went to work making and saving money. The key is he saved money. When he had 80k for example to buy his Porsche he did not go pay 80k "cash" for his Porsche. He invested the saved 80k and that investment yields enough return to make the payment on the Porsche. So now he has an investment worth 80k and growing (probably real estate) meanwhile that investment makes the payment on his dream car! I took this strategy one step further. Since I do not like loans I made my 80k investment and saved the yields until I had enough to pay cash for the boat, this way I did not pay any interest and do not have to worry about a bank. It took me longer to get my boat than it took him to get his Porsche but we each have them and some would say for nothing. Mine cost me a lot of work, management, discipline, and self control.


I guess there could be two schools of thought on this subject! Not everyone is in a position in life to take 80k out of savings while in their middle ages! Maybe when they're older, retired, and have managed their money well! I personally didn't feel like waiting and hoping that day would come! Who knows what age I'd be and in what kind of health ? I took out a loan for a few years on my truck and boat because I was comfortable with the payments! I had the money to write the check to pay for them but my savings would have been at what I consider an unsafe level! I'm in a job where there's s real risk I may not see tomorrow, so instead of rolling the dice I decided to get what I wanted now, instead of hoping someday I'll have that much spare money laying around. Hopefully I'd be lucky enough to still be here to enjoy it! As long as my family comes first, which they do, I don't see the issue with borrowing a little to realize your dream! Just my two cents!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

If the Ranger and the F-250 actually belonged to the "kid", (How do you know he's not just a driver?) it would not surprise me. Those of the Millennial Generation are only about the here and now and satisfy whatever the desire of the moment. It would not be all that uncommon for that person to be the recipient of a life insurance policy or inheritance and decide to blow it all.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

KaGee said:


> If the Ranger and the F-250 actually belonged to the "kid", (How do you know he's not just a driver?) it would not surprise me. Those of the Millennial Generation are only about the here and now and satisfy whatever the desire of the moment. It would not be all that uncommon for that person to be the recipient of a life insurance policy or inheritance and decide to blow it all.


^ so true I learned the hard was when I was younger. Now I have no debt and invest most of my money. What I wouldn't do to have all the money I pissed down the drain.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

^ very true, ive blown so much money it isnt even funny. Finally starting to realize it and fix the issue at 27 years old. Still need to figure out the investment part though.

back to the topic my boat is paid for. Ive almost signed my life away to a new one a few times but have been able to hold off.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Offshore is on to the game. I do rentals. Yes it sucks. Yes they break. Yes I work on them constantly. But I own them and they make money every month. My first house was a duplex. Renters made the payment... So did I , and it was paid off in 7 years. Bank foreclosures were next... Pay cash and fix them. I add a house every year now at age 37. It is a constant temptation to borrow and buy cool trendy stuff, but I will be retired at 50 while everyone else is making one more payment!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

You guys will soon be heckled for paying cash... It's my money and I want it now!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I always get a kick out of suggestions that the only way to go is pay cash. Many can manage money and a payment on a toy, a car, a flight out to Vegas, a side trip to the Mustang ranch. There's actually people that can handle credit. Some feel credit is some evil concept, but many things in excess can trash 's dream life. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Mine actually cost me mine (and plenty more)with one payment left. She had no interest in the boat but for shear spite demanded it be sold and the money split. I even offered to pay her half of the appraised value but she refused.
> Judge saw things her way and made me sell it. She was in it two times in 4yrs.


you should have sold it to a friend for $2 - and then gave her both!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

The fact remains most finance! Why? Because they cannot afford it! Just because they can borrow money and make a payment does not mean they can afford it. Their thinking is totally opposite of mine. Like capt j rod I invest money. Some is even real estate. I 35 years old amd will retire 100% debt free amd own my toys before the age of 50. The only difference is I choose to save, and invest versus spending big money, making big payments, living paycheck to paycheck, worry about debt, worry about losing job and being able to make the payments. It does not take a lifetime to do it. I have been doing it for about 7 years. About 4 years in I was able to purchase my 1st toy (boat). Now I caN "legitimate cash" for the rig and not have to worry about a payment. Not to mention do you realize how much money I am saving by not paying interest on the 80k boat loan? 

Jamesbalog keep it up. Keep saving and start investing. In a few years or so you can sign for the boat and not the loan!


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

From a somewhat different perspective: I'm a 23 year old MBA student working fulltime and attending school full time. I own 1 boat, 15ft aluminum tracker.. I hounded Craigslist, and payed cash for the old, dirty looking boat. Then I rebuilt it with a small budget in mind. I'd say the most I have in the boat combined is $1000 total and that includes the motors/batteries/trailer/etc. 

I have the boat for duck hunting, however I use it for fishing seeing as I can't just let it sit all summer!  It fishes absolutely fine in tournaments, and suffices for taking a friend or two onto the water. As it sits, I think I could double my money if I sold it.

I'd absolutely never make a payment on a boat, let alone a bass boat.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Offshore 24 are you a mustachian?
www.mrmoneymustache.com
Who says I don't make payments? House payment on my personal home, truck payment, and student loan payment. Truck is 0.9% interest. They would not come down more by paying cash, so I kept it. Still putdown 50%. House is 3.5% fixed for 30 years. I make a payment on the ten year term. I just notice how all my buddies freak out when their hot water heater dies and they don't have a dime. They do have an I phone, a leased truck, a case of beer, dinner at the outback steak house, Starbucks coffe, designer clothes, and they are going on a cruise this winter because they "earned all of it!!!"
The survey is very promising and I am actually regaining hope in our society!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

privateer said:


> you should have sold it to a friend for $2 - and then gave her both!


Ha! You are correct. But the divorce was in the stages that all assets were locked down. Had to get appraisals on everything before they were sold. I had boat and camper appraised by a buddy of mine and sold them to another friend. He offered to sell the boat back to me but with the storage hassle,etc. I decided to let it go. In the end, given the circumstances and the way things were on paper, ex was happy, friend was happy. But I was the happiest.

Trust me...She didn't hit the lottery on them like she thought she did.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

offshore24 said:


> The fact remains most finance! Why? Because they cannot afford it! Just because they can borrow money and make a payment does not mean they can afford it. Their thinking is totally opposite of mine. Like capt j rod I invest money. Some is even real estate. I 35 years old amd will retire 100% debt free amd own my toys before the age of 50. The only difference is I choose to save, and invest versus spending big money, making big payments, living paycheck to paycheck, worry about debt, worry about losing job and being able to make the payments. It does not take a lifetime to do it. I have been doing it for about 7 years. About 4 years in I was able to purchase my 1st toy (boat). Now I caN "legitimate cash" for the rig and not have to worry about a payment. Not to mention do you realize how much money I am saving by not paying interest on the 80k boat loan?
> 
> Jamesbalog keep it up. Keep saving and start investing. In a few years or so you can sign for the boat and not the loan!


Listen, I don't think anyone can argue the fact that not having to finance ANYTHING is the way to go. It sounds like you have done well for yourself and you have reason to be proud of that fact. But the reality is most of us aren't at the same place as you! The majority of people won't be at that place until they are much, much older than you! So for most of us we'd be retirement age before we could go pay cash for all our wants! I still feel that as long as you make your priorities first, you're still saving money, what's the problem with having to finance some, or all of the purchase as long as it's an affordable payment for you, and all your other ducks are in a row? Not having to finance is desirable, but not realistic for the majority! When I had a payment it was well worth the joy and relaxation the boat brought me! I didn't want to wait years and years for that as the payment didn't have an effect on my day to day!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Instead of sinking all my money into a purchase, I instead took a loan. Paying three percent, rest of the money is in stock market making 14%. Sure it would be nice to throw all money at a purchase but it does not always make sense. The boat does not pay any interest or financial dividends. Actually I find your attitude about people who take a loan to get something they want offensive. Your coming across as "better then thou."


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Interesting post here Fella's....
I agree with a few of the prior comments.
At what point did 4x4's, boats/outboards become so very expensive?
If I fished more frequently or our season was longer and our lakes were bigger I think I would like the comfort and assurance of a new model bass boat. For just beating around our small lakes in Ohio and doing a few regional tri-state trips per year, I think I have the right set up for me.
My 1992 GAMBLER/2000 YAMAHA 150VMax used boat was paid for in cash, although not [email protected] For an old boat it has cost me very little in repairs, although it is an ongoing thing that you have to stay on top of.
My 2006 Silverado QuadCab4x4 was also bought used 15K but financed for 4 years and now MINE! She still looks brand new inside and out and I would be curious as to what I could get out of it these days.
I think I got lucky finding very nice used stuff that has cost very little in upkeep. My dilemma is that I will never be able to afford a nice boat and a nice truck at the same time. So... I take care of my toys by cleaning, waxing, and maintaining them meticulously and frequently.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Instead of sinking all my money into a purchase, I instead took a loan. Paying three percent, rest of the money is in stock market making 14%. Sure it would be nice to throw all money at a purchase but it does not always make sense. The boat does not pay any interest or financial dividends. Actually I find your attitude about people who take a loan to get something they want offensive. Your coming across as "better then thou."


Yea, it really sounds like a jealousy and envy issue! Why else would someone care how much money a person spends on a boat? Maybe someone can pay cash, maybe they can afford to make payments, or maybe they'll get in over their head and lose the boat in 3 years! It's that persons prerogative to do what ever they want without having someone else question their decisions! People just need to mind their own business sometimes! My two cents worth on the matter!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Never heard of money mustache. I will have to look into it.

Don't take me wrong, I am not judging or condemning anything, anyone nor am I boasting about anything. I am simply giving an opinion on a perspective and an idea! An idea that some may use and it may change there life! There is always more than 1 way to do things. I am not saying everyone has to follow it. Although I will disclaim that he who does follow it can change his life for the better forever! Some are not disciplined enough to do so (hence why our economy is the way it is)! People spend money, as someone stated above expensive dinners, vacations, clothes, hobbies etc etc etc. there is absolutely nothing wrong with that what so ever. I personally created a system to where I find a way to pay for that stuff with "easy" money. Money that came from an investment that cost me nothing other than hard work! Now we all (or at least most of us lol) work hard for what we have earned in life. Everyone should be proud of it no matter what they have. if you worked for it you earned it! I don't look any different at the guy who has a 80k rig who financed it versus the guy who paid cash for it. 

If we all had the same opinion and all did things the same way it would be a boring world with little opportunity. We would all the same truck and same boat with the same options.

If everyone who had the 80k rig could pay cash this country would be totally different. The fact remains that if someone can pay cash for an 80k rig they are in the top 3% of wage earners. Therefore I know most do not pay cash.

Now consider this... if we could not borrow money we would be similar to a 3rd world country. Home ownership would be next to impossible, nice vehicles next to impossible, 80k fishing rigs absolutely impossible. So there ya go. Loans and borrowing are a great thing! I would not have what I have or be where I am today if it was not for being able to borrow money


----------

